# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Bak Ukur Koi - Measurement Fiber Basin

## Kevin

Salam semua para members & Moderators Yth,

Mau numpang jualan nih.



Dimensi ukuran: Panjang 110cm x 60cm x 40cm.

Catatan:
Ada Bottom Drain (Pembuangan Air) and Measurements on the side and the bottom (Ukuran dalam centimeter didasar fiber dan disamping.

Jika ada yang membutuhkan bisa pm saya langsung. 

Terima kasih.

KEVIN

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

